# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Chương trình du lịch miền trung Đà Lạt 3 ngày

## poohtravel

*Tour du lịch Đà Lạt*
*(Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm, phương tiện Máy bay)*

_Nói đến Ðà Lạt không thể không nói đến hoa. Khí hậu và đất đai Ðà Lạt rất thích hợp cho sinh trưởng và phát triển các loài hoa cũng như các loài rau xanh. Có không dưới 1.500 loài hoa được trồng ở đây kể cả những loại hoa ở vùng ôn đới…_

*Chương trình chi tiết:*

*Ngày 01: Hà nội - Đà Lạt ( ăn tối)*

*Sáng:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra sân bay * Nội Bài* đáp chuyến bay VN277 (11h40 - 13h20 ) *đi Đà Lạt*, đến nơi xe Ô tô đón quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. (Quý khách lưu ý là chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)
*Chiều:* Tự do thăm thành phố, các điểm thăm quan bách bộ như *chợ Đà Lạt, hồ Xuân Hương, đồi Cù,...*
*Tối:* Ngủ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 02: Thăm quan thánh phố Đà Lạt ( ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

*Sáng:* Sau khi dùng điểm tâm quý khách bắt đầu *tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt.* 08h30 Xe và hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách lần lượt đến những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố này như *Thung lũng Tình Yêu*, một thắng cảnh trữ tình vào bậc nhất ở Đà Lạt, *Dinh Bảo Đại*, nơi nhà vua Bảo Đại dùng làm Tổng hành dinh và chỗ làm việc cho mình. Bên cạnh đó, du khách còn được *chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kì diệu của vườn hoa thành phố.*
*Chiều :* Tiếp tục tham quan những *thắng cảnh Đà Lạt* như Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, thác Datanla hùng vỹ với bức màn nước buông mình từ độ cao 10m xuống thung lũng nhỏ. Du khách còn được *ngắm Hồ Tuyền Lâm*, chiêm ngưỡng *toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt* từ trên cao bằng hệ thống *cáp treo* (chi phí cáp treo tự túc). Ngoài ra tour du lịch này còn đưa quý khách đến với làng dân tộc Mạ, K'Ho mang đậm *bản sắc Tây Nguyên* và chùa làm nhang.
*Tối:* Quý khách được tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc dạo quanh bờ hồ ngắm nhìn *thành phố về đêm* hay thưởng thức *cà phê Đà Lạt* trong không khí se lạnh ...


*Ngày 3: Đà Lạt – Hà nội ( ăn sáng, trưa)*

*Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách t*ự do tham quan thành phố đà lạt hoặc đi chợ mua đồ lưu niệm tặng bạn bè người thân. Trưa ăn sớm, quý khách trả phòng khách sạn, *xe đón quý khách ra sân bay Liên Khương đáp chuyến bay VN 276 kh*ởi hành lúc 13h20 *trở về Hà nội. 15h00 quý khách v*ề đến Hà Nội, xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay kết thúc chương trình.

*Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 1.650.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 25 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*

** Giá bao gồm:*

1- Xe ô tô đời mới phục vụ theo chương trình.
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2*,  phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi tivi, điều hòa, nóng lạnh...
3-  Ăn các bữa ăn theo chương trình, 90.000đ/bữa chính và 25.000đ/bữa sáng.
4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình.
7- Bảo hiểm du lịch.

** Giá không bao gồm: * 

1-  Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Vé máy bay Hà Nội//Đà Lạt//Hà Nội _(Vé máy bay tùy thuộc vào thời gian đặt tour, vé phổ thông của VN khoảng 3.200.000đ/vé/ khứ hồi)- Giờ bay sẽ được thông báo cụ thể._
** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com – www.chothuexedulichhanoi.com* 
*www.datvemaybaygiare.vn* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

